
Scrapio – No Code Webscraping Platform - JamesPetullo
https://www.getscrapio.com/
======
verdverm
More than $0.10 per page scrape (50 for $7), seems expensive doesn't it?

~~~
JamesPetullo
Our goal is to create a high quality scraping product and to do this we have
to make revenue so the product does not die :). However, please feel free to
contact us
([https://www.getscrapio.com/contact](https://www.getscrapio.com/contact)) to
negotiate a plan that suits your needs!

